# Tall people cars or trucks



## FlyingDutchman (Jun 13, 2019)

If you are over 6' tall what do you drive and how tall are you? Enough room? Not enough room? Wish you had more room? Can't see stoplights? Any modifications to fit yourself in that vehicle?


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 13, 2019)

I am 6’1” tall and fit into most cars/trucks without trouble. I even boot around in an mx-5 occasionally. Biggest factor I have found in being comfortable in a vehicle isn’t height, its girth. Light and lean make driving much better. I also like heated power seats and telescoping steering. Heated seats are sooooo gooood on the back.


----------



## sb47 (Jun 13, 2019)

FlyingDutchman said:


> If you are over 6' tall what do you drive and how tall are you? Enough room? Not enough room? Wish you had more room? Can't see stoplights? Any modifications to fit yourself in that vehicle?


 

A neighbor came buy in his classic 1940 panel van with one of those sun visors over the windshield that made it impossible to see a stop light. He had a prism thing mounted on the dash that let him see stoplights. I had never seen one of those before and found it interesting.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jun 14, 2019)

To drive an MX-5 or a Corvette I have to remove the seat and sit on the floor!

On my old jeep I looked at the reflection on the hood to see the stoplights.


----------



## arathol (Jun 14, 2019)

Some things you just can't fix.....


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jun 16, 2019)

Yeah that's me essentially. I'm not a motorcyclist but I still know what it's like to get hit in the forehead with a junebug.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 17, 2019)

On the mx-5 NA, I know shorting the gas pedal and removal of seat cushions or seat back were ways to make the car more friendly for taller drivers.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTs8ZFee_6o


The NC was the largest of the mx-5 models. The newer ND went retro and is as small as the old NA but they make more use of available space. I think 6’3” and 250lbs might be doable in an ND without mods. Trouble with modifications would be in the event of a crash. The car is designed a certain way to try and survive a crash. At 2400lbs, you need all the help you can get.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE6cz4cR5zw


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jul 17, 2019)

Accident safety is a big concern of mine. I've driven a C4 Corvette and a CRX with the seat removed. The corvette had a bar that was right on your tailbone. Hurt bad to drive it.

Sports car related, I was trying to justify a Dodge Challenger as a daily driver. Tons of room in them.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 17, 2019)

Dodge… Yucky! The only thing they used to well was the Dakota. Everything else was pure junk. Try the new MX-5. I don’t think you will be disappointed.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jul 18, 2019)

I'm 6'9" tall, sure I'll give it a crack. 

I worked at an FCA dealership for a bit. I guess I would disagree with everything being pure junk. I liked the vehicles and believed in them, and still do like them. They don't deserve their reputation. I liked the older 4 cylinder Dakotas quite a bit..


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 18, 2019)

I am an old AMC guy myself and still have an AMX. While I like them, I know deep down in my heart AMC made junk. Perhaps that is what makes them so special. At 6.9 I don’t think the MX-5 ND2 is going to work. Puddle over to a honda dealer and see if they have a Civic R type. The new 2.0L turbo is something else. Honda builds a good engine. I have the 2.0L in my accord with a 6-speed manual and it is quick! It will easily take the mx-5 on a straight. It does alright it the corners too for a big boaty sedan.


https://www.caranddriver.com/features/a23289554/2018-honda-accord-sport-turbo-manual-lightning-lap-2018/


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jul 18, 2019)

Wow, that's impressive! Never would have thought the Honda could run with them. .

A friend has some Javelins. Crappy, true enough but they have a charm to them that makes me like them quite a bit.

I have a soulless Jap trap now, a 2016 Subaru Legacy. It has the 2.0 N/A engine. Its fast enough, but not fun to beat on at all. It just mindlessly turns out about 30mpg with a really good ride and traction. Based on Edmunds specs, they (Challenger, Legacy, Accord) are almost identically sized front legroom but the Mazda MX-5 beats them by a full inch! Go figure. The Challenger had enough seat adjustment I could barely touch the pedals in the one I sat in to actually maybe buy. I don't remember this while messing with Hellcats etc... But never spent a lot of time doing that. The showroom cars usually end up with dead batteries fast enough.

The sealcoated cowpaths in my area need something with good suspension. The only other vehicles I drove that had superior suspension were a C6 Corvette and a Golf R. Both unattainable money wise. I test drove somewhere around 40 some odd cars to settle on the Subaru. The worst thing about it is the lack of room, and the lack of handling finesse. But its been a good "tool" but would be fun to change.

Truck keeps breaking though....


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 18, 2019)

The mx-5 is a spry little car but truth be told most crossovers will beat it off the line at a stop light. I think you might like this vid.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSq5Zb5ZNWY


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 23, 2019)

Lets go for a drive.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQGg9NRun08


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jul 24, 2019)

Man some expensive equipment in that lineup. I wonder, which of those cars was the most streetable?

I was a big fan of the Scat Pack Chargers. 6.4 V8 with about all the power you'd want in a daily. The salesmen all loved them too and they all wanted one. It is a useable family car, really. The Challenger loses appeal cause of the 2 door but its still cool. 

Right now I'm looking at Caprice PPV's. Can be had cheap, big 6.0 LS powerplant and a good track record for durability. A friend has one and I'm going to check out the room soon. WAY cheaper than a Challenger, too. MPG's aren't great though.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 24, 2019)

MPG is always something that I consider when car shopping as I log over 36K per year. Best I have gotten in the 2.0L Honda accord is 36 MPG using the cruse and eco throttle. Ave is around 32. Not too bad for a car than can go 0 to 60 in under 6 seconds. The mx-5 can get well over 40mpg if you keep your foot out of it. Better than most hybrids.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3feIgZD0bM


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jul 24, 2019)

My Legacy gets 32mpg summer and 28 winter. I run 87 in it and it doesn't complain a bit. No premium fuel needed. Its something I take for granted a bit. DD'ing the truck, fuel cost quickly smashed my finances. So much in fact I tried buring waste oil as fuel for a couple months, which caused more trouble than it was worth.

That was a pretty good rut there. That BMW driver definitely either wants to kill a set of tires, or hasn't gotten a tire bill yet. The Hellcat driver didn't smoke a single tire that I saw. Either taken care of well by traction control, or being nice to it.

Be a bit before I can sit in new stuff, lots of things going down. Will be able to look at my friend's Caprice.


----------



## 4seasons (Jul 24, 2019)

I don't get hung up on mpg. If you do the math unless you put 100k on a car in a year, you really don't save that much. 20k miles at 20 mpg means you burn 1000 gallons of gas. At 25 mpg you save 200 gallons at $3 per gallon that's $600. So how much did you spend to get better fuel mileage to save $600 a year?

Back to the original question I am right at 6' but carry a bit of extra weight. I rarely get into a car and don't run the seat all the way back and still want another inch. I have modified the seat on several of my vehicles to fit me better.
Just a few off the top of my head that I either redrilled the seat mount, added a spacer under the seat, replaced the seat with one from a different brand of car, or totally built my own mounts: 75 Dodge Power Wagon, 77 Chevy K1500, 80 GMC C2500, 90 Chevy K2500 Extended Cab, 2000 Dodge Durango. Funny how all these larger vehicles needed a mod for me to fit when several small cars fit without modifications. I used to drive big rigs for a living and used to complain that big rigs were built for midgets. I drove Peterbilts, KWs, Internationals, and especially Volvos, that just crammed my knees into the steering column.
The cars I have had that didn't need modifications were 85 Toyota truck, 88 Camaro, 91 Sentra (it was border line but was also the smallest car I ever owned) and 2006 Hyundai Sonata. Other than my Camaro I have found that imports tend to have more leg room. Funny how the Japanese people are generally several inches shorter than me. Maybe they think Americans are giants so they build bigger cars for us.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Capitalist (Jul 25, 2019)

5'10" 54" chest. Not a vehicle on this planet that fits me comfortably and I cannot access center consoles. All bucket seats hit my lats in the most awkward way and I play holy hell trying to look out a back window to back up. 

Ford superduty bench seats are the only thing close to comfort I can find. I feel you tall guys pain in the width department. 
It is frustrating as hell being cramped up.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jul 25, 2019)

FlyingDutchman said:


> My Legacy gets 32mpg summer and 28 winter. I run 87 in it and it doesn't complain a bit. No premium fuel needed. Its something I take for granted a bit. DD'ing the truck, fuel cost quickly smashed my finances. So much in fact I tried buring waste oil as fuel for a couple months, which caused more trouble than it was worth.
> 
> That was a pretty good rut there. That BMW driver definitely either wants to kill a set of tires, or hasn't gotten a tire bill yet. The Hellcat driver didn't smoke a single tire that I saw. Either taken care of well by traction control, or being nice to it.
> 
> Be a bit before I can sit in new stuff, lots of things going down. Will be able to look at my friend's Caprice.



That’s good for a Subaru. I ran a 05 Legacy some years ago and the best I ever got was 27mpg. Developed the infamous boxer head gasket problems and I ditched the car and switched to Camrys. Subarus have a cult type following here. My personal truck is a gasser with a 6.0L. It gets about 10-13MPG with a tail wind.


The BMW driver was insane. If you can find one in decent shape the old Crown Victoria was a very good car. I think they made them up to 2012. Most town/state police here run the explorer. Might also be a good bet for a larger individual.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jul 25, 2019)

FlyingDutchman said:


> If you are over 6' tall what do you drive and how tall are you? Enough room? Not enough room? Wish you had more room? Can't see stoplights? Any modifications to fit yourself in that vehicle?


6'6" 2001 Tacoma SR5, lots of headroom, shoulder room
'05 Camry, lots of legroom/headroom & great lumbar support.

I have read that the Nissan Maxima is very roomy for tall drivers: Spec sheet says 45"
of legroom


----------



## grizz55chev (Jul 25, 2019)

6’2”, I drive a 1996 Silverado 4x4 with 300k on the odometer, runs like a top with the original engine. Lots of legroom, 16 mpg average. The wife’s car is a 2000 RAV 4, just enough for for my frame, not sure of the mpg but it’s a good runner that also has the original engine and tranny at 250k showing!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jul 26, 2019)

Capitalist: wow, that would be awkward to fit into a vehicle. What do you drive now?

Centaur: 2005 era was remarkably bad for head gaskets and the clunkiest manual transmissions I've ever driven. This car has the CVT. Remarkably intelligent in getting the power to the road, and it has a snappy 6 pt "shift feel" programmed in, and paddle shifters you can use to downshift anytime into "sport" to wind it up for passing etc. Still ends up being a snoozer but still a great car.

I had a 1994 P71 Vic in high school. It wasn't that roomy and it was pretty slow. I did have a 1993 Lincoln Mark VIII with a shift kit and a tune. The Mark (Chickenhead) used to ignite the tires at 7K rpm shifts 1-2 and 2-3, beautiful music on a 4 cam V8! Been keeping my eyes peeled for another Mark, But that car was a nightmare for a clueless high schooler to keep running 20 years ago. Cant imagine what it's like now. Hmmm. Lots of room in that old girl.

Stihlaficionado: Do you have the extended cab or single cab? Not really a Nissan Fan, never sat in a Maxima though.

Grizz: I have a 1996 K1500 too! It has a 6.5 diesel, it does have decent room and I'm comfortable driving it except for the ride... It's also as impossible to keep running haha. Here's my Build/Cry thread on DieselPlace. https://www.dieselplace.com/forum/6...02-there-nothing-z-seventy-fun-about-yet.html


----------



## Blue Oaks (Jul 26, 2019)

I am five foot fourteen and squeeze into a new electric Focus to drive the 63 miles round trip. I fit, but it's kinda scary being in such a small s**tbox. My truck fits best. 99 Super Duty Crew Cab 4x4 with a six speed. The Falcon convertible is kinda small, and the Shelby convertible is a little tight.

The best car I ever rode in, in terms of comfort, is my buddy's old Fisker Karma. Luxurious. My friend is about 6'6". 

On my bucket list is a Superformance GT40 Mk II, but I'll need to lose a few pounds and put a Gurney Bubble on it to fit.


----------



## 4seasons (Jul 26, 2019)

grizz55chev said:


> 6’2”, I drive a 1996 Silverado 4x4 with 300k on the odometer, runs like a top with the original engine.


My 90 is basically the same truck but before the Silverado name was added. Not sure when the added OBDII, but it was middle to late 90's. I am not sure how much reworking of the interior they did but my 90 came up short on leg room. Mine is an extended cab and I haul three kids in the back occasionally. I found plenty of head room to wear my Australian outback hat (think Crocodile Dundee) but my legs were throbbing after a 2 hour drive. I went extreme and pulled a complete front seat from a 2000ish Ram regular cab. I used some of the Chevy mounts, and some of the Dodge, and used some scrap lumber to make some temporary spacers and test drive it. Then fabbed up some stronger spacers/mounts from some angle iron to get the angle right as the floorboard is completely different between the Dodge and the Chevy. Just need to get the seats reupholstered now. Now the seat runs far enough forward for my 11 year old to drive it around the farm and I drive it about an inch from all the way back. Nice console/armrest/middle seat as well. Now my seats recline and have adjustable lumbar. Very worthwhile mod, but certainly not a bolt in replacement.

As far as long lasting this happened about a month ago:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1586929421440695&id=100003709580708
Granted the paint is almost gone, and it is on the second engine/transmission/transfer case that I know of but it has been spot on reliable (except the AC) and the engine and transmission are fairly new. My biggest complaint is the fuel mileage (TH400 and 3.73 gears) and that stupid digital AC/hear/defrost control. I have to slap the side of the dash to get the AC to come on or to change the fan speed. Would love to know if someone has found a way to retrofit a manual slider control or an updated knob control setup.


----------



## Capitalist (Jul 26, 2019)

FlyingDutchman said:


> Capitalist: wow, that would be awkward to fit into a vehicle. What do you drive now?
> 
> Centaur: 2005 era was remarkably bad for head gaskets and the clunkiest manual transmissions I've ever driven. This car has the CVT. Remarkably intelligent in getting the power to the road, and it has a snappy 6 pt "shift feel" programmed in, and paddle shifters you can use to downshift anytime into "sport" to wind it up for passing etc. Still ends up being a snoozer but still a great car.
> 
> ...


I drive ford f350s but hop in a mercry mountaineer once in a while. Drove halfway across the state yesterday to pick up my stump grinder and it sucked. I cant do bucket seats on a long trip. They all have that curve in on the sides and my ass and legs are too wide. 

This is stuff no one tells you when you start bodybuilding. You wont be able to do lots of things you did before if you succeed at it. 

I used to jump down into ten foot holes with tools in my hands. Now I look like a koala climbing off a milk crate getting down from the bed of my truck. I have the dexterity of a gd hotdog.


----------



## 4seasons (Jul 26, 2019)

Capitalist said:


> This is stuff no one tells you when you start bodybuilding. You wont be able to do lots of things you did before if you succeed at it.
> 
> I used to jump down into ten foot holes with tools in my hands. Now I look like a koala climbing off a milk crate getting down from the bed of my truck. I have the dexterity of a gd hotdog.


I used to be a gymnastics coach. My wife is a personal trainer and has multiple group fitness certifications. I know bodybuilding is different, but with the addition of some flexibility training you can move normally and even better than a normal person due to the extra strength. I know John Claud Van Dam is not exactly a body builder but with all those muscles he is extremely flexible. At my peak of fitness I had a 48 inch chest, 32 inch waist, could do left, right, middle and pancake splits and hold a golf club behind my back and roll my shoulders thru with straight elbows. Then I tore up my ankle doing a full twisting double front dismount and am now disabled due to a tractor trailer running a light and hitting me. I don't have the flexibility I once had but big muscles doesn't mean that you can move.


----------



## Capitalist (Jul 26, 2019)

4seasons said:


> I used to be a gymnastics coach. My wife is a personal trainer and has multiple group fitness certifications. I know bodybuilding is different, but with the addition of some flexibility training you can move normally and even better than a normal person due to the extra strength. I know John Claud Van Dam is not exactly a body builder but with all those muscles he is extremely flexible. At my peak of fitness I had a 48 inch chest, 32 inch waist, could do left, right, middle and pancake splits and hold a golf club behind my back and roll my shoulders thru with straight elbows. Then I tore up my ankle doing a full twisting double front dismount and am now disabled due to a tractor trailer running a light and hitting me. I don't have the flexibility I once had but big muscles don't mean that you can move.


My chiro said if I dont take yoga then I will have the range of motion of a dog at 40. Then he laughed when I tried to put my ankle on my knee to stretch.

I know stretching would help but it make my shoulders want to dislocate if I do it frequently.

I am also very screwed in the neck department. My neck is 21.5"+ and it hits my traps if I try to look behind me it makes me dizzy in about three seconds.

I have accepted it somewhat.
My entire genetic history is joint problems at an early age.

I think I will know what a werewolf feels like at 40 if my chiro is right.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Jul 29, 2019)

Capitalist, It is fascinating to me people's needs and the resulting vehicles. It was my favorite part of sales. People's disabilities or pain points could dramatically shape what their vehicle ended up being. Its actually really neat to think of all the different configurations that are out there. You have a really unique situation for sure.

I was good at helping people find what they needed, always felt great to hit the nail on the head. I hated jamming **** down people's throats, which is kina what the rest of the guys were good at. Probably why I failed. 

I hate stretching too, FYI but I'm no bodybuilder. Can't ever seem to build strength in my upper body but I can do farm work and lift logs all day with the best of ee


Blue Oaks, I made offers on a Ford Fiesta and a Fiat 500 Sport long before I settled on the Subaru. S-box cars CAN be fun. My truck regularly gets creamed by little electric cars in the lights. The Fiat 500 did have lots of room.

I have to agree with the superformance coupe.

4seasons... Waaaattt 1 MILLION miles? Thats insane!

My 96 has adequate leg room. Not perfect. Thought about modifying the seat but don't drive it enough to need to. Might, after I get done doing a frame off on it from RUST....


----------



## Capitalist (Jul 29, 2019)

FlyingDutchman said:


> Capitalist, It is fascinating to me people's needs and the resulting vehicles. It was my favorite part of sales. People's disabilities or pain points could dramatically shape what their vehicle ended up being. Its actually really neat to think of all the different configurations that are out there. You have a really unique situation for sure.
> 
> I was good at helping people find what they needed, always felt great to hit the nail on the head. I hated jamming **** down people's throats, which is kina what the rest of the guys were good at. Probably why I failed.
> 
> ...


Yeah you were a good car salesman then. 
I can't stand ehen someone trys to sell me on something and they think they are being sneaky. 
They unload a pos to someone who doesn't know better and go high five in the office. 

Integrity won't make you fail. 
It just takes longer to succeed being an honest man.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jul 31, 2019)

FlyingDutchman said:


> Man some expensive equipment in that lineup. I wonder, which of those cars was the most streetable?
> 
> I was a big fan of the Scat Pack Chargers. 6.4 V8 with about all the power you'd want in a daily. The salesmen all loved them too and they all wanted one. It is a useable family car, really. The Challenger loses appeal cause of the 2 door but its still cool.
> 
> Right now I'm looking at Caprice PPV's. Can be had cheap, big 6.0 LS powerplant and a good track record for durability. A friend has one and I'm going to check out the room soon. WAY cheaper than a Challenger, too. MPG's aren't great though.


Since you bring up the old iron, I used to drive this 67 Dodge R/T as my daily when I started at UPS. I drove 60 miles each way, 120 round trip. Had a 440 Magnum in it and got about 18MPG on the highway. I still have my 68 Cuda Formula S with a 383 Super Commando and 4 speed, convertible. But' it's in many pieces. The 440 is 7.2L and the 383 is 6.2l. If you think the 6.2 was fun in a Charger, you should try it in a Cuda!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Aug 3, 2019)

FlyingDutchman said:


> Capitalist: wow, that would be awkward to fit into a vehicle. What do you drive now?
> 
> Centaur: 2005 era was remarkably bad for head gaskets and the clunkiest manual transmissions I've ever driven. This car has the CVT. Remarkably intelligent in getting the power to the road, and it has a snappy 6 pt "shift feel" programmed in, and paddle shifters you can use to downshift anytime into "sport" to wind it up for passing etc. Still ends up being a snoozer but still a great car.
> 
> ...




Access cab, plenty of room with great bucket seats(good lower back support). I wouln't want to drive cross country in it though.

Bought it nine years ago for $6,800 from a client that I had done work work.
Truck only had 45,500 miles on it. It now has a little over 76,000

Just had some frame work done, with Safe T Caps welded on by the front leaf springs.
This is where the rust usually occurs on 1st gen Tacoma's.

Still, over the 9 years I've owned it I've had only 1 issue with the truck, a cold air intake module.


----------



## Kevin in Ohio (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm 6'5" and most full size trucks are fine. My older ride I did cut the seat base down as most people in the 40's were not that tall. I wear a hat so it would hit if I kept it standard.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Aug 26, 2019)

The pain from driving has ratcheted up quite a bit. As per the original intention of this thread to avoid.

Spent 30 hours working on my stupid truck this weekend. Might have it done this week. Might not.

After reading Kevin in Ohio's post about cutting down the seat, I looked at my Subaru a couple days ago. It looks like I can cut the rivets out of the seat brackets and move the seat back considerably, 4, maybe 5 inches. and also down if I cut the rear bracket down probably 2". Another driver's seat for this car with brackets is only $100, so I can safely modify it and not worry about screwing up the original seat. Problem is the nearest compatible seat is 4 hours away...

If my truck still has ride issues after all the work I'm doing, it will be a truck to replace both of them anyway, so...


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 3, 2019)

Funnest car I have owned with the best seats was a 1984 Renault Fuego. Fit my 6'1" frame very well, comfey seats to sort of wraped around you and held me tight. Thing would corner on a string and got super great fuel MPG.






But the Buick rides like a dream and the seats are just wow.




The 307 Olds engine isn't a tire burner but gets decent fuel econemy for it's size & the cars weight.
Love to get on the road set the cruise the ac and just glide down the road.

My dodge 1500 also fits me well.






 Al


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm 6,2 210, I've been dding a 2003 highlander I inherited for 3 years and I really hate that suv.It drives well and get's 19mpg city/highway w the v6. The seat is awful to me, I can't spread my legs/knees enough because of the console that attaches to the dash and floor. I have trouble getting in and out of the seat and have sat on a testicle a few time getting in. I also hit my head on the roof now and then getting in or out and scrape my lower leg on the sharp corner on the bottom of the doors corner when I'm wearing shorts.

I longed for a full size truck for 2 years and finally found a loaded 98.5 Chevy k1500 w 112k miles. It has power,leather seats in good condtion and they are the most comfortable seats I've ever sat on in any vehicle. The drivers seat is as comfortable as a nice reclining chair.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Sep 20, 2019)

Stillhunter, I already have a K1500, have had it since 2013. I do fit in it, would be nice to have the seat go further back but its okay. The knee pain I have is not bad at all in that. Mine has cloth seats and is a world away rustier than yours tho! I do have the 6.5 diesel engine which also makes it a an extra steamy wet crap pile. Decent fuel economy though. I finally have it fixed and have been driving it every day.

Alleyyooper, I wish I fit in that gen Ram trucks. My head is up in the headliner bump, knees in the dash. When I used to work at the dealership, my left knee used to smash into the 4wd knob on the left side of the dash and break the switch off if I got in in a hurry. Its just... Precious inches away from being comfortable in every aspect. I can drive them but need the higher level trim packages to get adjustability out of the seat. NUMEROUS times I almost bought a truck, and got priced out of the market by the next trim level up with power seats to fit my carcass in there. The quad cabs are the worst for headroom, the rib in the headliner is further forward. I could get a 2018 V6 Quad cab 4x4 tradesman express new for like, $28k. Single cabs are okay, but to replace the car it would be best to have the crew. The new 2019's are good with the 4 extra inches of cab room.


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 23, 2019)

FlyingDutchman said:


> Stillhunter, I already have a K1500, have had it since 2013. I do fit in it, would be nice to have the seat go further back but its okay. The knee pain I have is not bad at all in that. Mine has cloth seats and is a world away rustier than yours tho! I do have the 6.5 diesel engine which also makes it a an extra steamy wet crap pile. Decent fuel economy though. I finally have it fixed and have been driving it every day.
> 
> Alleyyooper, I wish I fit in that gen Ram trucks. My head is up in the headliner bump, knees in the dash. When I used to work at the dealership, my left knee used to smash into the 4wd knob on the left side of the dash and break the switch off if I got in in a hurry. Its just... Precious inches away from being comfortable in every aspect. I can drive them but need the higher level trim packages to get adjustability out of the seat. NUMEROUS times I almost bought a truck, and got priced out of the market by the next trim level up with power seats to fit my carcass in there. The quad cabs are the worst for headroom, the rib in the headliner is further forward. I could get a 2018 V6 Quad cab 4x4 tradesman express new for like, $28k. Single cabs are okay, but to replace the car it would be best to have the crew. The new 2019's are good with the 4 extra inches of cab room.




I was looking for seat parts the other day, I think the lumbar adjust ain't working I can the motor w the switch but nothing changes. While I was looking online I found lot's of nice truck seats on ebay and a few other sites. I also saw lot's of nice seats @ lqk when I went there to get a bed liner.


----------

